# Watercolors of my Betta Fish



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

I call this painting "Ponyo" after my fish Ponyo. Done from watercolor on watercolor paper. 
This is my first attempt at portraits of my fish.I messed up a bit on the head  but hopefully the others will turn out a little better when I get to them.










And here is my inspiration, my Ponyo <3









Please tell me what you think/what do you think needs to be improved


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I think this is lovely. <3 I'd love one if you ever want to take it on let me know :3


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

hannah16 said:


> I think this is lovely. <3 I'd love one if you ever want to take it on let me know :3


Thanks  sure! But probably not until i get the rest of my fish painted though. 5 more fish to go...hehe.  ill let you know when i could do it


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Me too! ^_^;


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> Me too! ^_^;


 ok


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Can I? Please and tank you!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I think you already pegged it with his head needing work. Everything else is gorgeous! You have real talent!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow I love the colors especially the color of the water. Good job


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> I think you already pegged it with his head needing work. Everything else is gorgeous! You have real talent!


What do you mean?


----------



## Caii (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! That's gorgeous!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Ooh, i'd like one too. Reminds me of Okami.


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone! and for those who asked, I'll contact you as soon as I can when I have the time to paint some of your fishies


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> What do you mean?


I think they mean that I already know I messed up on the head a bit and I asked for some critiques and that was the only thing they saw that could use improvement.


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Very pretty! You can do some pretty neat things with water colours.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh. I thought she was talking to me.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

That is gorgeous! I would love one if you ever have time. That is just wow incredible!


----------



## lf0210 (Jan 19, 2013)

Soo lovely! These are great~


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Jeez, All these art threads are killing me!! Everyone is so talented! Great work! I know watercolor can be tricky depending on the medium. I know the other ones will come out great 
You're always your own worst critic, I love this piece.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Very nice really love the flowing tail !


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Laki said:


> Jeez, All these art threads are killing me!! Everyone is so talented! Great work! I know watercolor can be tricky depending on the medium. I know the other ones will come out great
> You're always your own worst critic, I love this piece.


+1 this is amazing! Great work, and what a talent!!


----------

